# Sharing some tunes..



## MertonMusic (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I rarely get a chance to post but I do read posts in my news feed. Since it is nearly school holidays here, I thought I would share some music of mine while my teaching load winds down.
I am a composer in Australia, QLD and finished a Master of Music Studies last year. 
_Paths_ is a piano work where I played around with layering sounds. You can stream it at www.rachelmerton.bandcamp.com

Let me know what you think, good or bad.

Cheers

Rach


----------

